# All for now



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Since I'm posting these using my smart phone,it takes almost an hour to download ten photos so this will be all till I return to civilization hope this wets your whistle for now.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

This looks to be a really nice show. Can't wait till they start back up here!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

*NICE!*Thanks for sharing!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

That's a rugged looking Minneapolis Moline. I love seeing shows like that.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Very nice I like that belt drive setup on that Farmall? Thankyou for the pictures.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Something for eveyone to drool over.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh mama hope my Farmall looks like that soon.


----------

